# Feeding Time



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy man thats awsome. They love their bloodworms!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice vid, tank looks great...I don't think there is a fish in any of my tanks that doesn't love their bloodworms too lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, ya they go nuts for that stuff! it's hard because you want to give them some every day... i try to space it out a bit, every couple days or so.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I do the same myself, usually about every 3 days they get them. I once was told at a lfs "they're only fish" when it came to food. But I personally think they are happier when they have a variety as opposed to the same thing everyday....then again...they are just fish lol


----------

